# 90 vdc motor control



## timjimbob (Jul 21, 2011)

Burnt up the control board on my treadmill.

Motor is a 90vdc motor. Does someone have a schematic to build a variable volt drive for this. No safeties, just a speed knob.


I thought of a heavy duty light dimmer feeding a full wave rectifier may work instead of using a transformer.

Any thoughts.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Check out KB electronics they make relatively cheap DC drives.


----------



## timjimbob (Jul 21, 2011)

did I say, "with junk out of my junk drawer"? Should have.

No money IS the object.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You going to re-invent the wheel too? I would use one of these. Its around $100.00. They make a chassis mount for less money.


----------

